# What Do You Think of Mercola's New Cookware??



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Wondering if this is truely safe?
http://products.mercola.com/cookware/?source=nl


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing...We are shopping for new cookware and I'm a little hesitant about this. For now we are shopping for cast iron. I LOVE mercolas products but I'm not fully convinced on the cookware.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

That was a long spiel.








I think I rather stick with my stainless steel.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Eh, I'll stick with my uncoated antique cast iron and my Le Creuset thanks.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I actually do like the idea of ceramic cookware. I have a stove-safe ceramic tea kettle that I have used for years and I really love it.

But I wouldn't get that set. It seems like a decent deal: 16 piece set for under $300, but it really is not. You only get four pots, and only two of them are a size that I use on a regular basis. I would like to see a 3 qt sautee pan and at least a 6 qt stock pot included, and then it would be useful to me.


----------

